# Prices, Prices, Prices



## GuySmilie (Oct 26, 2010)

Will the prices ever come down? Why have street prices continued with the sales? I hold a license in Co and have to say I totally expected the prices to come down, whats the problem it's not as dangerous to carry if you are legal now, why are the prices still so high!? 
I am disabled, I can hardly bring in enough money to put food in my kids mouths and the cost of medicine is rape!

Please post what you are paying for top meds and what area you are in
For the best Sativa/Indica in CO I have been paying 50 an 8th and 100 quarter still
Even If I get home and realize the damn smoke is amature hour hybred, smells danky but hardly gets you medicated...


----------



## don2009 (Oct 26, 2010)

dang that sucks but those prices sound about right


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 26, 2010)

For alot of people 40/50 an eighth is totally worth it. I agree prices should be lower but this is a perfect example of why legalizeing wouldnt bring prices down like everybody tries to say to scare people into being against it. "Legalizing would lower prices therefore everyone will be stoned all of the time". its just bad logic and medicinal marijuana has already disproven the logic that it would lower the prices substantially. Talk to your dispensary and maybe they can help you out with medicine depending on how severe your condition is. Other than that you could shop around for lower prices. Around here in cali i have a place to go that weighs 1/8 to 3.7-3.8 ALWAYS and you get a free gram for 40 bucks. That's almost 5 grams for 40 bucks, keeps me medicated for two weeks and i find it to be a reasonable price. If looking at what it gives you than 40 bucks an eighth is reasonable, if your looking at what it takes to grow it, 40 bucks is astronomical. Bottom line is might as well just grow your own.


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 26, 2010)

Marijuana isnt expensive just because its illegal...Its a commodity just like anything else, and its' price is dependent upon what's put into the final product.

You have to take into affect equipment costs, supplies, seed/clone costs, and the number of man hours put into growing it. I think that even if it were legal, it would still be around $200/$300 per Ounce.

PNW:

Lows: $100-150/oz. (i never buy lows)
Mids: $200-280/oz. 
Highs: $250-400/oz.

Prices are all relevant to who you know.


----------



## colonuggs (Oct 26, 2010)

wait til it goes legal in cali and the ozs drop to $100 with the $50 tax on it....the prices will drop nation wide

I personal grow weed... it only cost me about $3.75 a g to grow or $105 oz


----------



## stumps (Oct 26, 2010)

price is why I grow. Is about the same in Wa. this years grow cost about a $1.00 a gram.


----------



## GuySmilie (Oct 26, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> For alot of people 40/50 an eighth is totally worth it. I agree prices should be lower but this is a perfect example of why legalizeing wouldnt bring prices down like everybody tries to say to scare people into being against it. "Legalizing would lower prices therefore everyone will be stoned all of the time". its just bad logic and medicinal marijuana has already disproven the logic that it would lower the prices substantially. Talk to your dispensary and maybe they can help you out with medicine depending on how severe your condition is. Other than that you could shop around for lower prices. Around here in cali i have a place to go that weighs 1/8 to 3.7-3.8 ALWAYS and you get a free gram for 40 bucks. That's almost 5 grams for 40 bucks, keeps me medicated for two weeks and i find it to be a reasonable price. If looking at what it gives you than 40 bucks an eighth is reasonable, if your looking at what it takes to grow it, 40 bucks is astronomical. Bottom line is might as well just grow your own.


It's been 50 an eighth since I have been on this earth, which is the reason for the post, legal or licensed. It's still 50 an eighth. I can buy from any dispensary I want to in Colorado, but if i want the best of the best, from a dispensary that actually gives a damn about quality because they are patients themselves, i end up paying a little more, which in my eyes in wrong. it's not my fault if the dispensary that is either convienant to my house or has better customer service than others or is safer or cleaner or more professional looking. It's that they bought it from whomever for their price and then jacked the price up to the normal price so they can afford their beamer and marble floored bathrooms off my disabilities. 

Now if the market is going to play on people being disabled and severe conditional people existing which makes this all possible, then the damned price should drop to a reasonal level. If little Joey walks in and has a sprained ankle that isn't healing right, he should pay 50 an eighth, but if little Suzie walks in with terminal cancer and cannot work because of it, she should pay at most half that since it is considered medical but the state, insurance or medicare won't pay a dime for any of it. So here's a glitch in the system. Another thing there would be no way of regulating Suzie paying $30 an eighth and Joey paying $50 an eighth, eventually Joey would get pissed and this would either bring the prices down for everyone or hike them back up.

The nitch- I can go to the nearest dispensary and buy say White Widow in it's finest quality for $50 an eighth and walk in no problems and walk out and drive home safely.
OR....
I can also find a caregiver or another patient on Craigslist or like sites selling from their own personal grows and if I find the guy that sold to the dispensary that same White Widow i can buy it for the price the dispensary paid for it, but it seems people are constantly either getting scammed, jacked or taken to jail for doing so lately, so you run that risk. (They are working on getting rid of this ability by law currently, one day you will only be alloed to buy from lcoal dispnsaries adn the dispensaries have to grow 100% of their inventory). Which might jack the prices up! !! grr!


----------



## Serapis (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't understand why you don't just grow your own.......

Your Suzie and Joey analogy doesn't work. They will charge whatever they can, as long as you keep paying it.


----------



## stumps (Oct 26, 2010)

lol your not very old. But 50 is getting to be the norm


----------



## GuySmilie (Nov 1, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I don't understand why you don't just grow your own.......
> 
> Your Suzie and Joey analogy doesn't work. They will charge whatever they can, as long as you keep paying it.


I do though, but during my grow months , have to puff on something... I would think that supply and demand would take place here and someday it will. The stockers will be oversupplied and will have to sell at a reduced rate to keep up with their competitors.


----------



## GuySmilie (Nov 1, 2010)

stumps said:


> lol your not very old. But 50 is getting to be the norm


Been smokin ganja for 20 years, that is long enough to notice have a significant idea of how long it's been at this price. Back in the 80's the price's were going down, but so did the quality and that was in san fernando valley, but I believe because of all the increased cokeheads in the 80's is why the quality went down, the smugglers and growers were all f'ed up on coke n shit they had no idea what they were distributing.

Being that we now have a choice (being medical) on what flavor or strain we would prefer to smoke on, the prices will probably never change now.


----------



## LorDeMO (Nov 1, 2010)

Perhaps grow more plants next grow so you have no dry period.


----------



## asdf1 (Nov 1, 2010)

or go perpetual


----------



## stumps (Nov 1, 2010)

I've only noticed $50.00 1/8's over the past few years. I'm glad to be stocked up for awhile. I don't see street prices going down ever.


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure about this, but I bet after next summer there will be a flood of licensed centers being applied for; bringing the supply higher, the price lower, and leaving the demand the same. But eh, we'll see.


----------



## $Mike$ (Nov 1, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> Lows: $100-150/oz. (i never buy lows)
> Mids: $200-*280*/oz.
> Highs: $*250*-400/oz.
> 
> Prices are all relevant to who you know.


I thought *highs* would start at $280


----------

